# Wilier - about time they get their own sub forum ?



## VikingBiker (Aug 22, 2009)

This is my first post here, and I'm into Wilier bikes :thumbsup: 

I see a lot of posts about Wlier bikes and wonder if it isn't about time Wilier fans got their own sub forum ?

Currently I own a Wilier Lavaredo Silver Alu bike, which I won in a contest on Eurosports coverage of the Tour De France. I consider buying a Cento Uno or the new Cento Uno Leggera as my new summer bike and use the Lavaredo as my winter bike.

But the Piranello Prince is in the same price range as the Wlier Cento Uno and certainly as the Wlier Cento Uno Leggera, so would like to hear from people, who have experience or have teted both or have similar dreams about their summer bike as I do


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Wilier probably does rate their own forum, their presence in the US has increased significantly over the last few years.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 for thier own forum.


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

+2! Hells Yeah!


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, and Ridley and Time, I would say.

Ibex should be relegated.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ibex who?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

++++ regarding the Willier forum.
++++ regarding Ibex- they are irrelevant.

I wonder why Felt, Easton, Fuji, and Jamis warrant their own forums. They just don't seem to be as popular as the rest, i.e. Giant, Spesh, Look. 

Also, how about getting rid of the Serotta forum? Not that they aren't great bikes. It is just that Serotta has their own website and forum and so no one ever posts on the RBR Serotta site. The last post on the Serotta forum was 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------

